# Rear left wheel speed sensor



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Possible causes:
1. Faulty Left Rear Wheel Speed Sensor 
2. Left Rear Wheel Speed Sensor harness is open or shorted 
3. Left Rear Wheel Speed Sensor circuit poor electrical connection

Read more: https://www.autocodes.com/c0045_chevrolet.html


Check with an ohm meter to see if the sensor is ok. 
If you have some electrical contact cleaner, clean the connections with that and a small piece of green scrubby. Then dab a bit of dielectric grease on them.


----------



## Vitracker (Nov 17, 2017)

Do you know the correct ohms or is it good as long as it’s not open? The wheel speed sensor is a brand new OEM unit and worked for about 2 weeks. I’ll have to clean off my connections as well. 

Are there any readings I can look for on the harness (car/body) side of the plug?

I put some dielectric grease in the whole in the backing plate... last one was rusted in badly. 



Blasirl said:


> Possible causes:
> 1. Faulty Left Rear Wheel Speed Sensor
> 2. Left Rear Wheel Speed Sensor harness is open or shorted
> 3. Left Rear Wheel Speed Sensor circuit poor electrical connection
> ...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*A response from** @Robby

From the Impala forum

*

*WSS or Wheel Speed Sensor Testing - YouTube*


*How to Test an ABS Wheel Sensor - YouTube*


*How to Test a Wheel Speed Sensor in Under 15 Minutes - 2CarPros*


----------



## thedude386 (Oct 12, 2012)

Having the same problem. I was going to take off my wheel bearing to clean the ring on the back but it is stuck the the backing plate. I have new wheel bearings for the back which I may just install instead of cleaning the rings on the old ones. My sensor checks out ok (but I have a new one of those too.


----------



## mjb (May 23, 2018)

Vitracker said:


> I had a c0045 code and replaced the leaf rear abs sensor. The dash lights went off for about a week and now they are back again. I triple checked the connection (unplugged and plugged back in firmly) with the battery disconnected. It's still on now. It came back on after getting my tires changed over. Any ideas on where to look next?


I had a code indicating that it was right rear speed sensor, so I replaced it. Problem came back. It turns out that the hub/bearing assembly was the problem. I wish shop told me that the first time.


----------

